# Your MOW/Yard Equipment..Let's See it



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok before someone gets there knickers in a bunch. I know I'm starting this thread and not opening with pictures.
Well I have two pieces of MOW/ Yard gear.
Both pieces are CSX A Track Mobile And a Ford Railtrader. I'll post pictures tomorrow when the weather is better.
Both items are from Factory to You Trains.
I also have a CSX MP15, and an Amtrack Pumpkin GP7 with two 50' Gons, and a Bowser Caboose


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hear that, Ed? Quit tuggin yer knickers!


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook (Jan 23, 2011)

MOW = Maintenance Of Way???


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bangor and Aroostook,
Yep that is what MOW means.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Here goes...


















































































That's just a few...MOW being some of my favorite cars...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

That first photo, the one with the "blower" on the front.....wow! That's some sort of wicked contraption!! 
Bob


----------



## Littlefoot14 (Sep 3, 2010)

raleets said:


> That first photo, the one with the "blower" on the front.....wow! That's some sort of wicked contraption!!
> Bob


Thats a Rotary Snowplow. If you want to see some wicked contraptions, check out Loram Railgrinder and Jet Powered Snow Blower.

Nice Stuff Shay. 

I started another thread on the same subject on another forum i frequent, thought you guys might like to view it.

http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16883&page=7


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The latest is a MOW ballast car, but I use it as a coal hopper... 










...and an old time maintenance caboose...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

ShaygetZ's snow blower has a lot more detail than mine. I like it!! 
Mine has Full DCC control, rotating blower, LED roof rotary beacons, LED head lights, stereo sound, and a smoke unit.
Wife painted this one, she's a lot better at it than I am!!
The Crane is waiting a revamp and repaint.
You can buy a DCC version of this crane, I'd rather just build my own!
It already has the bearing and drive gear for the head installed and it will get DCC and 3 motors for all the rigging to work. Smoke unit and sound if I can fit it all in there!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Sean those are cool! A DCC Crane? What functions does it have? Is it powered or does it need pulled?


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook (Jan 23, 2011)

WoW, am I glad I asked that question when I did! Great pics!! Now who can answer this and keep a straight face? (Shaygetz Impact Test Car) - Definition of "DO NOT HUMP" ?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm going to go the non-perverted route and say that it shouldnt get thrown into a hump yard.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bangor and Aroostook said:


> WoW, am I glad I asked that question when I did! Great pics!! Now who can answer this and keep a straight face? (Shaygetz Impact Test Car) - Definition of "DO NOT HUMP" ?


I beat you to it ... I swallowed my innocent pride and posed that same question a few weeks back. See the thread and response here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=57977&postcount=40

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can see why they wouldn't want you to "hump" that car!


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

CN has "Do not hump" on the air compressor cars for the dp trains. I must have seen them being humped in Winnipeg atleast 4 or 5 times now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That particular car would probably create quite a problem if they rolled it down the hill!


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's a pretty good vid of our nice little operation here in Winnipeg I stummbled across a few months ago. Pretty good vid of the hump.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ojyewsu3o8


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

My rotary is a Roundhouse 3-in-1 kit from the 70s, got it partially assembled in a box lot and finished it myself.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

So yeaterday I made my track cleaning car with your guys help and this morning I was Inspired by this thread to build something to go along with it so I made this. Not sure what to call it but it looks cool to me.


----------



## whurd (Mar 17, 2011)

CP ... you need some grass and bushes on that layout! Then it will really POP! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I get a sneaking suspicion that he's saving them for the garage layout?


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook (Jan 23, 2011)

*Track Cleaner*

2 months ago I had no idea what MOW stood for. Now I have a working track cleaner. Go figure. 

It's not much, but better than when it came in here. I figured out a way to attach shop towling with velcro and staples and will add more weight and new Kadee Bettendorf trucks. The Ebay Nickle/Dime Railway is off to a start.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Car Knocker,
The video of the rail yard where you work was terrific. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

You guys are making me salivate to create my own track cleaning car.
I have a couple of "shelf sitters" for candidates, so it's time to roll up the sleeves and put one to work. 
Bob


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I get a sneaking suspicion that he's saving them for the garage layout?


Yea and No. I need to practice here on this one so I know what works and what doesn't. :laugh: I think this whole layout is practice.  



Bangor and Aroostook said:


> 2 months ago I had no idea what MOW stood for. Now I have a working track cleaner. Go figure.
> 
> It's not much, but better than when it came in here. I figured out a way to attach shop towling with velcro and staples and will add more weight and new Kadee Bettendorf trucks. The Ebay Nickle/Dime Railway is off to a start.


Sweet Track Cleaner you scored! Does it hold alcohol in the tank? 

OH yea Sean, Question. 

I saw a DCC Track cleaner. The Ad said it was powered and had functions? What functions does a DCC Cleaner have. What about your DCC Wrecker you have? Just curious. Thanks Bud!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What make was it? 
If it's the one I'm thinking of. Atlas track cleaner car?
DCC controls on a track cleaner would be to control power to assesories.
Vacum unit,
Polishing unit,
Grinding unit, 
A little over rated if you ask me.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

In this hobby, nothing is overrated. Like horsepower on a mud bog truck; you can have too much, but that's never stopped anyone before


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> What make was it?
> If it's the one I'm thinking of. Atlas track cleaner car?
> DCC controls on a track cleaner would be to control power to assesories.
> Vacum unit,
> ...


Man I gotta say though my (your)  Train has never ran better on the layout since I built my track cleaner. I run it all the time now! 
Lol :laugh::laugh: 
I saw it in the MRR Mag I have in the head. I will check in the AM for the brand. Most likely Atlas.
Grinding too! WOW.




cabledawg said:


> In this hobby, nothing is overrated. Like horsepower on a mud bog truck; you can have too much, but that's never stopped anyone before


Lol cable! :laugh: I know what you mean. I am a Dodge guy. And you bet my pickup has a Hemi!  But I wouldn't mind a few more horses if it was an option. However Dodge did kick it up a few this year over our 2008 Ram.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea a track cleaning car is soooooo important, especially when you get into the DCC game. Dirty track and poor loco performance will make you hate the hobby faster than anything! I have worked on engines that people swear up and down that I broke or messed up there engine. Only to show them that all they needed was to clean the engines wheels and the track. Well one had such dirty wheels that I knew that he had run the snot out of it before sending it back to me for repairs! I did the repairs sent him the cloth that I cleaned the wheels with and a bill! I actually got paid fairly quickly too???


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Not as cool as others on here, but this is what I was running tonight. Now that Sean hooked me up with a set of traction tires to fix this little guy, it has no issues pulling a few cars behind it.










Yeah I know I have wires hanging over the table, I just havent drilled the holes yet. I'm still on the fence as to whether I'm going to get stationary decoders for the switches or stick to the original plan of toggles on a panel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need a railing too, or you'll be picking train pieces off the floor.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Surprisingly, we've only had one fatality on this new layout. My stock car (the blue one in the background on the left) took a tumble and busted it up pretty good. Still not even sure how it happened. It had a tendancy to hop a rail on the turnouts, so I'm thinking it derailed on the one near the wall, and the one where it fell off was the finisher.

I have some 1x4 pine that was supposed to go along that edge, but I'm thinking plexiglass will look better, so I'm holding out till I have money to buy some.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Time to do something before a really expensive piece falls off!


----------

